
SSL Certificates to be restricted to 3 Year Validity from April 2015 - andygambles
https://support.servertastic.com/ssl-certificates-to-be-restricted-to-3-year-validity-from-april-2015/
======
natch
Neither the headline nor the article itself state whether this restriction is
confined to just this one issuer, or is part of some industry-wide change.
Some clarification of that would be useful.

~~~
andygambles
It is industry wide as mandated by the CA/Browser forum linked in the article.

------
michaelbuckbee
While a good move, given how quickly SSL certificate requirements are
changing; maximum validity should probably be even shorter.

~~~
andygambles
They have reduced gradually from 6 years. Generally long lengths meant less
admin required. However in my experience it also meant many certificates
expired because admins forgot to renew them or the person in charge had
changed roles/left the company.

I would like to see a reduction to 2 years as is the maximum for EV certs.

------
pc2g4d
Conveniently the decrease in validity time is not accompanied by a decrease in
price per certificate?

